# Hydro Flask Loop Cap Problem



## GC Guide

I love these bottles! However, my loop caps broke. Shortly after the lids cracked as well (they still seal). I never had a carabiner on them. The company keeps telling me "the engineers are working on it." Anyone else have any info to share on this?


----------



## ciggyboy

I had the same problem with the loop on mine. I called them up and they shipped me a new lid for free. So far I haven't had a problem with the new lid and it's probably 2 months old - although it hasn't seen much abuse yet. Sure love the bottle it keeps ice water in a hot vehicle all day.


----------



## mcfarrel

I have one of the 64oz growler size flasks... its most defiantly worth the 50 bucks to have cold beer a day later. I haven't had any issues with the cap breaking/cracking maybe you have a defect? They didn't offer to ship you a new cap?


----------



## GC Guide

I was told to wait while the engineering team worked on a fix. I waited a month and was told the same thing. They didn't want to send a replacement that would just break again. The loops are breaking at the mold injection point. I think that a small stainless cable imbedded in the plastic would solve the problem. I will contact them again today to see what the progress is and let you know.


----------



## LSB

The problem I have with my Hydroflask growler cap is that it is hard as hell to open after the pressure builds up inside a little. It's holding up fine but I have to really crank on it to get it open sometimes.


----------



## GC Guide

I just spoke with customer care at Hydro Flask. They are going to ship me two new caps now. I was told that the new and improved design caps will be available at the end of November. I was told that if I contact them then, they will send two new caps to me in December also. If you have not tried this product, I highly recommend them. I fill mine in the summer in Grand Canyon from my drag bag bottles, hike for miles in the heat and have cold water to drink all day!


----------

